# Roo or pullet?



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

I got 3 Asian black chicks that were all supposed to be 100% pullets. Well one has long wings and two has short wings. I know all breeds can't be wing sexed, but the two that has short wings don't have tail feathers, and the one with longer wings has a bit of tail feathers. What do y'all think?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh boy! Now you're in for it!  jk jk. 
I'm not good with the early sexing, but I know some are pretty good- but I think they'll need some more pics too if you can get some clear ones of each. Wanna see my Asian black? Hatched in March, he is now 30.5" tall, not solid black at all, but a gentle giant thank the heavens.... very much a gentle-roo to his ladies as well. 

















He has a larger and prettier tail now but as you can see... he's a giant. I hope all your Asian blacks turn out just the way they are 'supposed to' which is a misnomer anyway I found out.


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

He's beautiful. They were all supposedly vent sexed. So idk I hope not. I already have 3-4 Roos. I hope only 3 but I'm suspecting my EE chick being a roo. These are the pics I got soo far. I can take some later.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww cute little chicken butts! Hehe. I hope the same for you, ours was straight run, so it was a chance we took- and glad for it now! No, I honestly hope all yours are indeed pullets, primarily I get a kick out of him being called an Asian Black when he's clearly a mix of something else. Least we think so! He reminds us of a RIR with a Cooper Marans crossed up someways! With a touch of something mysterious. Ha!  Good pics, we shall see what the experts say when they chime in!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't look this way. I have no clue. Even if they were Silkie chicks they're too young for me to have any kind of intelligent guess.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh boy! Now you're in for it!  jk jk.
> I'm not good with the early sexing, but I know some are pretty good- but I think they'll need some more pics too if you can get some clear ones of each. Wanna see my Asian black? Hatched in March, he is now 30.5" tall, not solid black at all, but a gentle giant thank the heavens.... very much a gentle-roo to his ladies as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics, Handsome Boy!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Cathrine Kaminsky said:


> View attachment 35224
> I got 3 Asian black chicks that were all supposed to be 100% pullets. Well one has long wings and two has short wings. I know all breeds can't be wing sexed, but the two that has short wings don't have tail feathers, and the one with longer wings has a bit of tail feathers. What do y'all think?


I'm not sure yet. The hatcheries have been a crapshoot during the 2020 season. They are cute as can be!


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

They were from a breeder who does vent sexing. I just hope they are just progressing slow.


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky (Sep 8, 2020)

Both chicks that have short wings both have different lengths up towards the tip.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm seeing it but I'm not a hundred percent sure they are staggered. I've never had consistent luck with that method, I'm the first to admit I can make myself crazy with IDs. It's a matter of numbers, if you worked at a hatchery with a limited number of strains during the season, you would get good at it after a few thousand birds.


----------

